# The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces :(



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Some of you already know what happened, most do not, so here it is. On February 21st, 6 months ago today, I was driving to pick up my daily when my car started smoking. After swerving into a parking lot, the car caught fire and was burnt to a total loss. I stood there and watched 5 years of hard work up in flames, literally. The fire was an electrical fire, and the cause is not going to be discussed as it is not certain what happened, and at this point I do not want to think about it anymore
Anyway the reason I have not posted this sooner was because I had been dealing with insurance. Long story short, I am not getting nearly what I put into the car, so the car was delivered to me today to strip off what I could sell. So today was the last day I will ever see my B5.5, and this is the last set of new pictures that will ever be posted. 
It has been a long road, and it is unfortunate I will never be able to see the project to completion. Especially with how close I was coming to the end. Today truely was the end of an era for me. Ill stop here before I get too emotional over this. 
Anyway, for the newer members, here is all the info on my car before the fire http://www.passatworld.com/for...38696
Now for today, demolition and the final goodbye.
It started off bright and early at 7:45am when the car was delivered to my good friend Tony's house to help with the tear down. Flatbed and all since the car would not roll anymore








Apparently it took him 3 tries to get in the driveway, then he almost hit the mailbox








Finally got the right angle and backed it in 








Off the flatbed she goes








Here she is waiting for me to arrive
















Then I got there and did the honors of unwrapping my poor baby
















A few carnage shots of the interior, about as roasted as can be, these next few are not for the faint of heart 








































Time to start the teardown








The trunk still looks pretty much the same







About the only part that wasnt completely gone
















Tony analyzing the situation, figuring out where to begin








The start of the teardown, a few panels removed, however this was just the beginning








The engine didnt have much to be saved, goodbye beautiful airbrushing








Starting to jack up the car, this is the worst corner. You can see where the fire started and wrapped around the vehicle. Check out that wheel :icon_eek:








One wheelin yo!








Tony just bought an impact gun which made our life so much easier. Especially when the wheels had 5 nuts, then 5 more bolts for the adapters
































The ROASTED wheel...always wondered what they would have looked like with a solid black powdercoat...








The bag completely disintegrated on this corner








Time to get the seats to fold down...that took a little bit of work








Most of the trunk torn apart








And now its empty








Surprisingly, 3 corners of the airride are still in great condition








I even sawed off the back half of the exhaust, WAY to much work went into that dual setup to let it go to waste








Insurance wouldnt let me return the car without wheels on it. So I put a set of stockers back. Check out how low the car sits on 15s with no suspension
































Teardown complete!








Time to say goodbye








*
RIP 2001.5 Passat
2/24/2004 -- 2/21/2009*

Also for those interested I will be having a HUGE FS thread with all the stuff that was taken off. Audio, airride, wheels, adapters, and more.
That is all for now.
-Jordan


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces  (rollininstyle2004)*

holy crap! sorry to see that! i had no idea this even happend


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces  (ryanmiller)*

Damn man


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces  (moacur)*

Like I told before man, SO sorry to see this.








But now that we're done with that, you know what I want.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces  (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Like I told before man, SO sorry to see this.








But now that we're done with that, you know what I want.









I got you man, no worries. Expect a PM tomorrow. I need to figure out what the deal is with everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livingez123 (Jul 7, 2009)

That is heart breaking, Ins. Co's have us all by the nads, there is never anyway to get the money invested in a car back out of it when totaled, you can get special riders on your policy but for the avg joe, the cost is to prohibitive. so we take extra care and try to be safe and hope this never happens to us.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

I shed a little tear. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

I feel your pain







Looks like it was a really nice car with a lot of love put in. 
Time to start again? I'm sure this one will be bad ass too.


----------



## CarbonGS (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, the tow truck came bright and early (like 6:30 AM Early) today to pick up what was left of the grande passat. 
























































































This is all that is left of the carnage man she was finally laying frame!


----------



## CarbonGS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Ouch, sorry for your loss. I do remember your build up.
definatly very sad to go through.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn. I've know about it for a while but **** hits home once you see pictures. Good luck on getting another vdub


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This thread almost brought a tear to my eye! Glad you got out ok man, you can always get another whip but that body is permanent.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Man,sorry to see this. I was wondering why you haven't posted much lately but now it makes since. 
Good luck in the future.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*








JAyson had told me about this when i did his setup... 
I touched this car... I spy Tony's LEx in the back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was going to post couple of shots from the orlando show but didnt wanna bring back memories. 
There is always better things to come!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sorry to hear about your car. i cant imagine what you feel going thru that.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

wow sorry for your loss, keep your head up


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*








dam


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

****, sorry to hear


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Truely sad. This one one great example of what potential the B5.5's have.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

man that sucks


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought alot of interior parts of cars are fire retardent..? Must have been inferno. I'm shedding a tear right now and I never saw what the before looked like. Any ideas what the next project is gonna be?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

you had more left then i did when my old jetta caught fire. sucks to see this happen to other people aswell, i truely do feel your pain. but it always gets better


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Heartbreaking


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damn man thats crazy, so sad








any before pics? car was looking like it was great


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*

**** man, my heart goes out to you.
i hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces  (rollininstyle2004)*

damn, sucks man. Terribly sorry to see this. Good luck in the next project.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*

Thanks for all the kind words guys.

_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_damn man thats crazy, so sad








any before pics? car was looking like it was great 

http://www.passatworld.com/for...38696


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







JAyson had told me about this when i did his setup... 
I touched this car... I spy Tony's LEx in the back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was going to post couple of shots from the orlando show but didnt wanna bring back memories. 
There is always better things to come! 

Thanks man, Tony's GS should be getting some Air pretty soon. We might have to hit up some Air by Santi if you are down to move into the VIP market


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those pictures were very hard to look at


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

I'm really sorry for your loss







Your care and attention to detail were evident in the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces  (ryanmiller)*

damn real sorry to hear that


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: The End of an Era...may she Rest in Pieces  (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Thanks man, Tony's GS should be getting some Air pretty soon. We might have to hit up some Air by Santi if you are down to move into the VIP market









I actually have a GS in Tampa to do in a month or so







So hell yeah i'm down... you let me know, we'll get Tony setup with parts, and i'll come up there for a weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Look on the bright side Jordan, rusted panels make you cool on the internet.


----------

